# À ceux qui ont l'iPad mini 4 !



## Mikael54 (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous je voulais avoir l'avis des personnes qui sont récemment passer sur le tout nouveau iPad mini 4 est ce que vous avez noter une défaillance dans le son ou des vibration trop forte comme sur l'iPad air 2 ? Car comme vous le savez il reprend les code esthétique du Air 2 et peut être même ses défaut du coup . Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Mikael54 (4 Octobre 2015)

Personne n'a donc acheter le nouveau iPad mini ?


----------



## canna03 (4 Octobre 2015)

bonjour ,
je l'ai acheté ,mais je me sers de casque bluetooth ..Pas de défaillance du son ,et je ne sens pas de vibrations


----------



## Mikael54 (5 Octobre 2015)

Super je pense me laisse tenter alors, je vais du coup quand même aller le testé en boutique. Ça m'énerve beaucoup quand même de devoir faire l'impasse sur l'Air 2 à cause de ses problème de vibration et du coup de me rabattre sur le mini 4 mais mon Air commence à ce faire vieux pas le choix !!


----------



## canna03 (5 Octobre 2015)

Alors j'ai aussi l'air 2 ,autant je trouvait que l'air 1 vibrait beaucoup ,cela me gêne moins sur le 2 ,mais le mini 4 est top et son écran est le mieux de tous


----------



## fanrav (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir.

J'ai décidé de remplacer mon ipad1 par un iPad mini4.
Pourriez-vous me dire quel est le meilleur étui ?
J'ai lu quelques tests de la smart case silicone avec la Smart Cover.
Apparement ce n'est pas top et c'est trop cher.
Auriez-vous un étui ou une housse à me conseiller ?


----------



## canna03 (9 Octobre 2015)

comme il était difficile de trouver un étui à la sortie ,j'ai pris la case silicone et la smart cover .j'aime bien le fait de pouvoir les séparer ,l'ipad mini reste léger .Contrairement aux anciennes smart case le silicone reste propre ,est léger mais bizarrement il attire la poussière ( électrostatique ) :ça part au chiffon ,mais en effet c'est un peu désagréable .


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Décembre 2015)

J'ai l'iPad mini 4 depuis la semaine dernière.
Un peu déçu niveau performances en comparant avec mon precedent air 2.
Peut être manque t il d'optimisation ? mais beaucoup de lag au niveau des animations multitâche et safari assez lent.
En 9.1 c'est assez limite.


----------



## iphone5stiti (2 Décembre 2015)

Passe sous la bêta 9.2


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Décembre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Passe sous la bêta 9.2


Y a du mieux avec cette bêta ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (5 Décembre 2015)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Y a du mieux avec cette bêta ?


Ouai largement  j'ai passé mon iPad et mon 6s sous iOS 9.2


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Décembre 2015)

Ok merci je pense qu'elle ne devrait pas trop tarder cette mise à jour.


----------



## iphone5stiti (5 Décembre 2015)

Je pense également


----------



## joeGuillian (17 Décembre 2015)

Depuis la mise à jour officielle (9.2), l'iPad mini 4 est il plus fluide?


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2015)

Oui carrément !


----------



## $ly (17 Décembre 2015)

Je l'ai depuis une semaine en remplacement de mon AIR.
Remplacement guidé par la recherche d'un forma plus adapté à mon usage et pour gagner en volume de stockage car je me sentais à l'étroit dans le air en 16.
Très content de sa réactivité, de la qualité de l'image, du forma qui est plus adapté à mon usage et à de ses 64 go! Le touch ID un plus aussi! le multi tache et j'en passe!
Le tout ranger dans le cover et la case buy Apple qui sont hors de prix faut bien l(avouer mais d'une qualité irréprochable!

Bien cotent de mon achat!!!


----------



## joeGuillian (23 Décembre 2015)

Pour revenir à la question initiale et après quelques jours d'utilisation (j'ai craqué après avoir eu la chance de le tester initialement): je ne ressent pas autant de vibration qu'avec mon présent iPad Air 2. Le son est il moins puissant et donc génère moins de vibration...? Aucune idée et très difficile à dire. La qualité du rendu du haut parleur me semble très bonne, voilà pour un 1er retour.


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Décembre 2015)

Il est top ce mini 4 et les coques arrières en silicones sont très bien!


----------



## joeGuillian (23 Décembre 2015)

Pas vraiment craqué sur la coque ... Car elle nécessite obligatoirement le Smart Cover. J'ai commandé une pochette pour protèger l'iPad durant les transports et cela me permet de conserver (et apprécier) l'esthétique de la tablette lorsque je l'utilise.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Décembre 2015)

Justement la Smart Cover n'est pas obligatoire :
http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...bebf7b813e206102b7775599305422b169f5250567b4e


----------



## joeGuillian (24 Décembre 2015)

Yes mais du coup tu as un grand espace sans protection sur l'une des tranches. Espace prévu pour venir accueillir le côté magnétique de la smartcover. Cela est bien pensé, mais je n'aime pas cette esthétique (les goûts et les couleurs...)


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Décembre 2015)

En fait ça me convient car je n'aimais pas la Smart Case de l'iPad Air : ça grossit l'appareil et je protège l'avant par des films transparents.
Celle ci laisse le choix après ça dépend des goûts mais je n'ai jamais utilisé de clapet pour protéger l'écran.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Pour revenir à la question initiale et après quelques jours d'utilisation (j'ai craqué après avoir eu la chance de le tester initialement): je ne ressent pas autant de vibration qu'avec mon présent iPad Air 2. Le son est il moins puissant et donc génère moins de vibration...? Aucune idée et très difficile à dire.



Le châssis étant moins long, les fréquences de résonances sont repoussées vers le haut... Du coup il vibre moins car la fréquence de résonance du système est repoussée dans une zone non utilisée par les haut parleur...

C'est donc avant tout la taille de l'iPad qui modifie son comportement vibratoire, en aucune façon la puissance des haut parleurs...


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2016)

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iPad mini 4 cellular 64 Go sous iOS 9.2.

Je ne ressens pas de vibration particulière.

Pourriez-vous me conseiller un opérateur pour mon iPad afin de pouvoir surfer dans de bonnes conditions sans pour autant dépenser une fortune mensuellement pour l'internet ?

Je vous en remercie par avance.

Je profite de l'occasion pour vous souhaiter une excellente année la moins "_attentesque_" possible ... si je puis dire !


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2016)

Bien chers tous,

L'un de vous pourrait-il me conseiller au sujet d'un opérateur (téléphonique) pour mon iPad mini 4 qui me permettrait de surfer "professionnellement" avec un certain confort (normalement "rapide", 4G avec au minimum 3 Go) tout en sachant qu'actuellement je suis chez Free pour mon IP5S (mais je ne souhaite pas faire de tethering) ... donc du non ruineux ! ^^


----------



## iphone5stiti (13 Janvier 2016)

mistik a dit:


> Bien chers tous,
> 
> L'un de vous pourrait-il me conseiller au sujet d'un opérateur (téléphonique) pour mon iPad mini 4 qui me permettrait de surfer "professionnellement" avec un certain confort (normalement "rapide", 4G avec au minimum 3 Go) tout en sachant qu'actuellement je suis chez Free pour mon IP5S (mais je ne souhaite pas faire de tethering) ... donc du non ruineux ! ^^


Je te conseille Bouygues ou Orange


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2016)

@iphone5stiti : je vous remercie pour votre réponse.

Et concernant ces deux opérateurs quel forfait choisir pour avoir au strict minimum 3 Go ?

Il semble qu'il soit préférable d'avoir un forfait téléphonique ... mais dans ce cas est-ce que Bouygues et Orange acceptent que l'on puisse loger une carte nano sim habituellement utilisée par des smartphones ?


----------



## freestef (24 Janvier 2016)

Je l'ai depuis quelques mois, est très content je ne remarque pas de vibrations, mais j'écoute rarement le sont directement de l'iPad. Plutôt avec AirPlay


----------



## Maxoubx (27 Janvier 2016)

mistik a dit:


> @iphone5stiti : je vous remercie pour votre réponse.
> 
> Et concernant ces deux opérateurs quel forfait choisir pour avoir au strict minimum 3 Go ?
> 
> Il semble qu'il soit préférable d'avoir un forfait téléphonique ... mais dans ce cas est-ce que Bouygues et Orange acceptent que l'on puisse loger une carte nano sim habituellement utilisée par des smartphones ?



y avait genre Bouygues 20Go 10€


----------



## trebor1958 (13 Février 2016)

Mikael54 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je voulais avoir l'avis des personnes qui sont récemment passer sur le tout nouveau iPad mini 4 est ce que vous avez noter une défaillance dans le son ou des vibration trop forte comme sur l'iPad air 2 ? Car comme vous le savez il reprend les code esthétique du Air 2 et peut être même ses défaut du coup . Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


Bonjour, j'ai le mien depuis un mois, mais non je n'ai pas remarqué de vibration en écoutant de la musique, forte ou pas. Par contre c'est mon premier iPad donc je n'ai pas connu l'IPad air 2.


----------

